# Came across a travis, what do I need to know?



## Coaster Brake (Oct 22, 2014)

I just happened across this little guy today, it wasn't stuck and seemed to have good compression.
Any guesses as to how old it is, and what may be missing?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2014)

It's a 1.5 hp, 1948-1960 and like i already told you I want first dibbs.... 
oh, and it's all there if the throttle arm/twist grip is there.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 22, 2014)

You need to know how much you can sell it for and I'm definitely not the guy to advise you.
Chris


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 22, 2014)

I would like to get it going first, and putter around on it some. Twist grip is missing....


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2014)

twist grip operates both throttle and compression release. otherwise you could use a Whizzer dual arm control


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 22, 2014)

Looks like someone replaced the flywheel, which would be why there is some or of epoxy holding the magneto adjuster in place...
what an odd thing to do, I'll see if I can get it off and get a different keyway cut into it or something to line the timing back up. That epoxy is not going to last, the flywheel mag already drags when it passes by because the backing plate can move.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2014)

Coaster Brake said:


> Looks like someone replaced the flywheel, which would be why there is some or of epoxy holding the magneto adjuster in place...
> what an odd thing to do, I'll see if I can get it off and get a different keyway cut into it or something to line the timing back up. That epoxy is not going to last, the flywheel mag already drags when it passes by because the backing plate can move.




too bad... hope the aluminum castings are still there, maybe you can get them welded back. Doesn't really appear it was dropped...?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 22, 2014)

bricycle said:


> too bad... hope the aluminum castings are still there, maybe you can get them welded back. Doesn't really appear it was dropped...?




Everything is intact, it's like its been epoxy'd to advance or goofball it further than usual, possibly because the flywheel magnet is in a different place

The flywheel is from an R.E. Phelon Co. motor. Never heard of them


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 22, 2014)

nevermind, i guess it is the right flywheel


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 22, 2014)

Coaster Brake said:


> nevermind, i guess it is the right flywheel




Casting is broken, this is the reason for the epoxy.

I see no reason why this cannot be tig welded, possibly without disassembling the engine...


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2014)

Ah ha!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 25, 2014)

Ran pretty good today.
My repair didn't hold though, back to the drawing board...


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 27, 2014)

It's no whizzer, but it runs pretty darn good.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2014)

Zoom Zoom...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 27, 2014)

Coaster Brake said:


> It's no whizzer, but it runs pretty darn good.



Weren't you trying to get another motor running? Or was that someone else. ..


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Weren't you trying to get another motor running? Or was that someone else. ..




His Evinrude....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 27, 2014)

Did he get it Evinrunning?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 27, 2014)

No luck with the motormaster yet, I have too much carburetor...
I'm eyeing the carb on this rig though.
Looks like it could be compatible.



(I wanted to work "evinwon't" in there, but it just didnt sound right...)


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2014)

Coaster Brake said:


> No luck with the motormaster yet, I have too much carburetor...
> I'm eyeing the carb on this rig though.
> Looks like it could be compatible.
> 
> ...




If it won't run it's just being Evin-Ruder!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 27, 2014)

If it keeps up I'm going to evin-run it over with my truck!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2014)

how did you temporarily fix da Twav?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 27, 2014)

An entire package of JB weld, applied over the weekend in several layers seems to have done the trick.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2014)

Coaster Brake said:


> An entire package of JB weld, applied over the weekend in several layers seems to have done the trick.




what would we do without J-B weld, PC-7 and Mar-Tex?????


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 27, 2014)

bricycle said:


> what would we do without J-B weld, PC-7 and Mar-Tex?????




I don't think humanity could have made it this far without it.
That stuff has fixed many a cracked block/radiator/gas tank.

I ran that motor a good 4 miles today, pretty much WOT the whole way.
I think this will work for now..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 27, 2014)

Coaster Brake said:


> I don't think humanity could have made it this far without it.
> That stuff has fixed many a cracked block/radiator/gas tank.
> 
> I ran that motor a good 4 miles today, pretty much WOT the whole way.
> I think this will work for now..



After that motor has rusted away to dust the only thing that will remain will be a weird shaped hard grayish substance that archeologists will scratch their heads over for centuries


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 5, 2014)

*I had one and the rubber drive wore out the wheel.*

I can get you to an expert.  My # is 920-559-1822.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 5, 2014)

wasn't aware Travis used a rubber drive. Two I had didn't.


----------



## Pistelpete (Dec 22, 2014)

No rubber roller on a Travis it was a stone wheel and for the broken casting the motor is a power products fairly easy to find parts for I probably have a set of cases that would work


----------

